# Cheap SMPS recommendation



## falcon74 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi,

Using the online wattage calculator, I figure that my config shall require not more than 300W at peak performance. No OC on my rig, and no add-on GPU card, and pretty lean on peripherals, so that explains the low power.

However, I am stuck with an issue that my MoBo needs both 24pin (20+4) connector, and also a 4-pin ATX 12V connector. This is an "ASUS M8N 68T-M" board. Given my wattage, it makes no sense to pay 2000/- for the gaming/heavy-OC enabling SMPS's, but then most of cheak 400/- SMPS's seem to have only the 20+4pin connector, but not the additional 4-pin ATX 12V connector I need. The only exception to this was Zebronics - Power supply - Regular Power Supply - Zeb - 480W Sata Plus (Zebronics 480W SATA PLUS) model. Problem is, having called couple of dealers, in Bangalore, it seems no one has those. Looking for alternative suggestions for low-cost SMPS's, that might have the additional 4-pin ATX 12V connector that I am looking for.

tnx,
f74


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2011)

Buddy don't disregard the psu. A good psu will allow you to sleep in peace.

Check Fsp saga II 350 around 1.5k. Try to bargain and get a good deal.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 21, 2011)

Look, a good psu gives clean power to senstive components and also got several protections. Read psu guide of sorcerer.
So +1 to vicky for saga 2 350W.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2011)

PSU is just like the heart of our body
dont narrow it down
buy quality one
go for FSP or gigabytes


----------



## Jerin (Jan 21, 2011)

^

But nowadays these components itself does not have more than 3 years warranty. I think there are decent combined PSU-cabinets which are truly value for money.


----------



## Jerin (Jan 21, 2011)

^

Yes, there are differences I agree, but the price tag is too much.

These electronic components used in Power Supply are not very costly, some uses better quality components, still the price is high. 

Go for a costly one as that gives you satisfaction and that is what most of us do. But at the end of day if you can spend so much on a PC , then why not on a PSU ?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 22, 2011)

^^ plug a 9800gt class card with an iball psu costing 0.4k and see what happens.

Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2011)

Jerin said:


> ^
> 
> But nowadays these components itself does not have more than 3 years warranty. I think there are decent combined PSU-cabinets which are truly value for money.



yes, most PSU nowadays doesn't comes with 3yrs warranty but that doesn't mean we should buy a cheap PSU & replace it every 6month or 1yr after it blows up. at the end (of 3yrs), you'll feel a better PSU will cost less & also your PC parts will be safe. i saying this from my own experience & not after reading any article. 

most of the combined yet cheap PSU + cabby falls in the local brands like frontech, iball, etc. little higher fills in Cooler Master where it is almost everytime coupled with a Extreme Power PSU. only some highend like Antec or Xigmatek comes with a good PSU bundled.



Jerin said:


> ^
> 
> Yes, there are differences I agree, but the price tag is too much.
> 
> These electronic components used in Power Supply are not *very costly*, some uses better quality components, still the price is high.



yes, not very costly. but add up the prices of the various components inside a PSU & the prices comes really close. i know why you said that. a 500W local PSU cost 0.5k. a International brand cost a whopping 4-5k for the same thing or 2k at its lowest. why is it so? the reason is simple: clean power, efficiency, safety, warranty & marketing. thats the reason a 400W PSU from Corsair can run a highend card like HD6870 while a local 400W PSU won't survice the inital booting of the machine. Heck! you can't connect a highend GPU as they don't ship with any 6/8pin connectors & even the number of molex connectors will fall short.

anyway heres a link. read through the first 2-3 pages & you'll know about the lowend PSUs.
Who's Who In Power Supplies.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 22, 2011)

^^ Way to go sam. Very nice link. Will clear a lot of mist concerning psu's. 

Thanks buddy


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 22, 2011)

@OP I am using VIP 400R , it comes with 3 years warranty, but is rated at only 280W . it may not be sufficient for your needs, since you need 300W supply.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Way to go sam. Very nice link. Will clear a lot of mist concerning psu's.
> 
> Thanks buddy



welcome. BTW, you didn't read the article before? i thought all the regular members read it as a good discussion was held here. but i hope Jerin read it & clear his failproof ideas.


----------



## Jerin (Jan 22, 2011)

^

Guys, I know the benefits of higher end PSU's ,but I wonder why so many people in the world work with Frontech so well. Even office PCs are working very well it.

But yes it is true that sometimes it (Low end) will get burnt out after 2-3 years. These days  I am more into electronics than PC . 

Let's conclude it like this:

If you can spend a lot of money on a PC, then why not on a PSU and cabinet.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2011)

people with those frontech/iball/....something like these PSUs dont go for high end gfx cards/processors/RAMS etc...
thats why its not a problem for them

ask them to add a decent power hogger and see the PSU goes down


----------



## Jerin (Jan 22, 2011)

^

Yes, you are right !


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2011)

Jerin said:


> ^
> 
> Guys, I know the benefits of higher end PSU's ,but I wonder why so many people in the world work with Frontech so well. Even office PCs are working very well it.
> 
> But yes it is true that sometimes it (Low end) will get burnt out after 2-3 years. These days  I am more into electronics than PC .



yes, a PC with a cheap PSU works fine & someday the PSU goes poof. also in office, most PC are branded (with cheap generic PSU). so they go for the cheapest option. if something goes bad, their pocket remains full. but for a home user, anything happens to their PC will go from their own pocket & yes, some use PC 24X7 so chance of going PSU bad increases. with a cheap PSU, you are playing with your luck. PSU may run for 2days or maybe 2yrs.



Jerin said:


> Let's conclude it like this:
> 
> If you can spend a lot of money on a PC, then why not on a PSU and cabinet.



no need spend lot on a PSU + Cabby. Zebronics Bijli + FSP Saga II 350W @ 2.5k will offer 3yrs of peaceful sleep without making a too big hole in pocket. but for those who wants something more, theres the Cooler Master, NZXT, Antec cabinets & Corsair, Seasonic PSUs.


----------



## Jerin (Jan 23, 2011)

^

What about Zebronics Tana Tan + FSP Sage II ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 23, 2011)

Jerin said:


> ^
> 
> What about Zebronics Tana Tan + FSP Sage II ?



never heard about that cabby. if its build quality is good than its ok. actually Bijli got 1 front fan & 2 side fans (one can be used as exhaust on back). so for cheap price its a good cabby & FSP 350W will cost 1k more than local PSUs but at least offers safety & have good build quality.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 23, 2011)

the name sounds funny though


----------



## vickybat (Jan 23, 2011)

That cabby is actually meant for a cheap htpc build imo.


----------



## Jerin (Jan 23, 2011)

^ Guys Tana Tan looks really good and its stylish . I don't know about its performance, but it looks good.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 24, 2011)

if its a really basic system,then its fine if you go with those cheap PSUs, but if you can afford one, get the FSP.

My dad's office uses these "cheap" PSUs,been almost 3 years,nothing wrong,run 24x7.


----------

